# From the Woods



## Mark. (Feb 4, 2018)

After joining WoodBarter recently I am still in the navigation mode. Lot's here & I Love it. If I can pull this off, wanting to go from, The Forest To The Home.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mmmmm.....I love the smell of cedar in the morning!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Mmmmm.....I love the smell of cedar in the morning!


I like the smell of cedar anytime!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 4, 2018)

You bet I can smell it from here. Very nice chest
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark. (Feb 4, 2018)

Nothing takes the place of cedar except, more cedar. I have been Blessed to have been born in the country side & on the banks of the Tallapoosa River. Gotta drive 25 miles to see a traffic light, I am bragging about that. In a place where everybody knows everybody. They all bring all types of wood to me to have processed. Again I am bragging. To all my New Friends at WoodBarter, if I post something in a place where it should not be, help me to learn better. Your feed back is welcome

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 8, 2018)

Can't believe no one commented on the snow on your logs; laughing at the situation, not at you!!!!! I haven't seen an inch of snow this year yet and it is getting along in Feb. Not often the south and Texas have more snow than us by this time; even the coastal communities. No, the Springs are east of the mountains, but our mountains are even a bit dry this year so far. But, April is coming......

And i agree with the above; something about the smell of cedar. Mom's cookies might smell better, but not sure.


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2018)

Great looking lumber! I envy you that pile, I can smell it even through all that nasty white poison!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mark. (Feb 9, 2018)

Gdurfey said:


> Can't believe no one commented on the snow on your logs; laughing at the situation, not at you!!!!! I haven't seen an inch of snow this year yet and it is getting along in Feb. Not often the south and Texas have more snow than us by this time; even the coastal communities. No, the Springs are east of the mountains, but our mountains are even a bit dry this year so far. But, April is coming......
> 
> And i agree with the above; something about the smell of cedar. Mom's cookies might smell better, but not sure.


I must confess, that was an older picture. Had it been this year there would have been more snow. Frog Eye has had two rounds of snow, first round was about two " the second round over six". When looking back I ran up on the photos & couldn't help but show the logs off. We have lots of cedar around here, but seldom do I run across that Grade of cedar all in one place. Most of the time it's about a 50-50 shot good V bad. I actually sawed out some 16" wide boards, that doesn't happen every day

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mark. (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey Tony, the pile of that cedar lumber You comment on. That was only part of that batch. I have used a good bit but still got close to 1000 bf ft. Only wish I had more as good a grade as this is

Reactions: Like 1


----------

